# Help Me to Overclock 955 !!



## rohit2hell (Nov 5, 2009)

I got
_AMD Phenom II 955 BE (3.2Ghz)_
_Asus M4A78 Series mothrbord_
_4 Gb DDR3 Ram (1333 Mhz)_
_1 GB HD4870 (MSI graphic card)_
_600 W Cooler Master SMPS_

Can any one tell me How much can I overclock My CPU without Melting it 
And How to Overclock it??

Please..
Thanks In Advance


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Google AM3 overclocking guides. Monitor temps, should not go above 61, which is AMD specified limit. Get a good CPU cooler like the OCZ Vendetta 2 @ 2.6k before you clock it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2009)

> 600 W Cooler Master SMPS


OMG this is the extreme power series PSU??? please i beg of u change it as soon as possible...


----------



## rohit2hell (Nov 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> OMG this is the extreme power series PSU??? please i beg of u change it as soon as possible...


 
?? what do u mean ?? is there is a problm with my PSU??


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

i once tried to overclock my pc it gave a blue screen and restarted...
i tried several times but same thing happened..
me too wanna overclock my pc but dunno how to anybody can help...
i always keep my cabinet open... does it help to keep the PC temp. low ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> OMG this is the extreme power series PSU??? please i beg of u change it as soon as possible...



Why this panic attack..tell us please...?


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

@puneet config please. If Intel, asigh can help you.

@ rohit CPU cooler first. then clocks.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> @puneet config please. If Intel, asigh can help you.
> 
> @ rohit CPU cooler first. then clocks.




Could both of you please update your signature with system specs. Also *Compaddict* is worried about the OPs PSU. Lets hear on that before imparting OC methodology...which we love to do so...!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

ok...thanks krow bro see my config in my sigi
i dont even know the abc of overclocking...
so please teach me considering me a noob


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2009)

^^
1. Which PSU are you using. 
2. Are you on Stock cooling for the CPU.
3. Could you download CPU-Z and post screen shots of the CPU/Memory and SPD tabs. 
4. Download RealTemp and Prime95 also.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^Intel Burn Test would be my recommendation. It gets done in lesser time.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Does it make a temperature log simultaneously which can be easily posted here...with the core temperatures. 

Am asking, since it never even launches on my system....! If yes, we can use that for analysis..?


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

^No, it does not. For a simultaneous log we can use OCCT linpack I think.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> 1. Which PSU are you using.
> 2. Are you on Stock cooling for the CPU.
> 3. Could you download CPU-Z and post screen shots of the CPU/Memory and SPD tabs.
> 4. Download RealTemp and Prime95 also.



*i37.tinypic.com/2dhd20i.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/xfronb.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/wb6n4o.jpg

here u go bro please help me out


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^No, it does not. For a simultaneous log we can use OCCT linpack I think.


 
Then I suggest for this case, since we need online screen shots, RealTEMP in conjunction with Prime95 will do good. The OP can definately use Intel Burn test to verify system stability for his own sense.

@OP:
Will get back on the OC. Mean while, there is an OC thread in the 'CHIT CHAT' section. It has a flow chart. See if that makes sense.

What about the PSU, and HSF question I asked. *'Help us to help you'*


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

^Same thing can be done with RealTEMP plus Intel Burn Test right? Or CPUID H/W monitor with Intel Burn Test? That's what I did at least.


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Not really...

Cause when RealTEMP sensor check option is used, it at the same time stresses the CPU as per Prime95 (2x worker threads), and logs the temperatures on the interface. It is calibrated against TjMax, which we need for Intel cores. With Intel Burn test running, it would just show one singular value on the RealTEMP interface, same with CPUID.

I want to see the gradient, and variation when the core is load is being sequentially increased. RealTEMP logs this in stages. And all the stage temperatures are shown..


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

^Hmmm... Since RealTEMP is only for Intel, I can't really learn about it either.  I'm off to my AMD world...


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ 
It does it like this:
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/3877/hyper212realtemp.jpg

See the temperature logs at various intervals. With Prime95 as the stressing engine.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

What is Temperature Junction Max?


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

It is a specification for Intel CPUs. When the CPU temperature reaches this point, it will start to throttle. It can be adjusted in RealTEMP. If TjMAX is crossed, and the CPU sees it will get killed, it causes a system hang / or BSOD. 

Fail safe done by the CPU, to protect itself.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

hey asigh bro please help me out i posted what u needed
what else do u want to know please tell me 
i really need to lean overclocking
and as for PC temp. i keep my cabinet open...
does that help with the lowering of PC temp.
i really dont have any fan installed in my cabinet
And regarding PSU its Intex smart 450 Watt


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you see the OC thread on chit chat..does it make sense. Specially the chart...?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

checked out ur drawing on OC
but was not able to understand 

ok bro finally got what all i  need to post please stay with me...
i'll conduct the tests and post the images over here


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

OK..man...here it goes....

First of all lets down clock your system to the most stable basic level. All ready your vCore seems high to me. 

1. Go to the BIOS and disable all power saving options. (You will have to research this, I do not know that much about ASUS). *This is very important.*
2. Lower the vCore to 1.2V and commit the changes.
3. Get to the desktop, and using CPU-Z see if the new vCore is reflected.
4. Run the stability test using ReatTEMP with Prime95(2x threads).

Keep lowering vCore in decrements of 0.1V till you get instability. Repeat 1--->4. 

Once you have a stable system with the lowest possible vCore, run a FULL Furmark Benchmark or OCCT burn test. *System should HOLD.*

If it is stable, post a screenshot of (4).

This will give us the base level benchmark for your system. And will also get your hands dirty, for initial OCing. 

Post this we move to the 'actual OC'.

Best of luck.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

but what about these tests bro...
i was conducting them to post results here
should i continue conducting them or should i stop

*i37.tinypic.com/2labqec.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Via RealTEMP use Prime95...using SENSOR TEST. 

You lowered the vCore, and disabled Power saving options from the BIOS..?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

no first i have to do that...
but in OC thread it was written to show these tests like this
so i was conducting these
read ur post late...sorry for that
so should i try lowering that first and then conduct these test using vPrime or let it continue for 1hr as was said in OC thread and then post its result here


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Each time you make a change to the vCore, FSB, multiplier, RAM timings, FSB : RAM ratios you will have to run stability tests. 

Run the stability test with Prime95 and RealTEMP. Seeing the gradual load increase with the temperatures, makes it easy to assess the situation.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

bro im not getting it 
how can i know after changing that my system would be stable
i mean running sensor test on real temp with prime95
how will i come to know that my system is stable 
does it show some error or something


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

here is my bios power tab pics...
what all changes i need to make
and i was not able to change the vcore see the pics


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Ok..could you make them smaller scaled images..please


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

*i38.tinypic.com/2dui99x.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/6yh3x4.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/259ii6e.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/b6y51e.jpg

ok here u go bro


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ Are those all the options you have on your BIOS...just POWER..?

Also do you have options to disable SpeedStep and C1E..?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

no these are under power tab
then the expansion to apm configuration in power tab
and then hardware monitor
what else do u want me to post pics of ??


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^
Is there any screen, where the FSB and DRAM ratios can be changed...?


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

i donno i haven't looked for that well in which tab should i look for these fuctions
main, advanced, power, boot, tools ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

advanced..check there...


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

ok wait i'll check and then post the ss


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

ok so here are the ss of the advanced tab

*i35.tinypic.com/swxr4m.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/24b5ker.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/onxpc.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/33e7ips.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/33dbgjd.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/2jfal9w.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

Well just found out, on your motherboard, the vCore cannot be changed. 

Disable the speedstep.
Try to change the Actual FSB (QDR) -- and see if it increases the CPU Speed. It should reflect there only.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

disable what ??
i mean in the upper pics please refer to the pic no and the option i have to make changes to


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2009)

^^
PM me your chat ID....


----------

